# Need some help -- Red Rock Whiskey Jug - CEO H Goodman Evansville, Indiana



## mom2callie (Apr 16, 2015)

My elderly stepfather passed away and I'm trying to help my mother who is struggling financially by selling some of the items he had collected over the years.  I know he had this jug for a very long time, but I know nothing about it.   I know it's a whiskey jug and you can easily see the marking on the front.   Can anyone give me further info and approx. value or what I could ask for it?  I truly appreciate any help you can give me!  Thank you


----------



## botlguy (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know about it's value, any such item will be of most interest to someone who collects items from that area but general whiskey / liquor jug collectors will also show interest. It will be helpful to determine the contents volume, Quart, Half Gallon, Gallon, etc. Also, inspect it for any damage, cracks, chips, missing handle, etc.Hopefully someone on these forums will know the relative value but you might also search eBay for current and past auction prices realized of jugs from the same company. In the case of these jugs, size does matter as does rarity.  Good Luck.                Jim


----------



## botlguy (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know about it's value, any such item will be of most interest to someone who collects items from that area but general whiskey / liquor jug collectors will also show interest. It will be helpful to determine the contents volume, Quart, Half Gallon, Gallon, etc. Also, inspect it for any damage, cracks, chips, missing handle, etc.Hopefully someone on these forums will know the relative value but you might also search eBay for current and past auction prices realized of jugs from the same company. In the case of these jugs, size does matter as does rarity.  Good Luck.                Jim


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 17, 2015)

I have seen several marked with the Jackson Tn and Paducah Ky locations. Nice jug!


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 17, 2015)

That's actually GEO not CEO. He was based in Kentucky and sold his whiskey up and down the Mississippi River from Cairo to New Orleans. I have one of his bottles. There is a lot of info online. Never seen a jug before. I would be interested as it is my last name too ! When you get ready to sell it please let me know.  Mitch


----------



## GEEMAN (Apr 22, 2015)

Send a PM to fer_de_lance  He collects Evansville bottles/jugs etc. and would probably be able to give you a little info about that jug. That's a pretty cool jug BTW.


----------



## westKYdigger (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is an example from Paducah


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 22, 2015)

mom2callie said:
			
		

> My elderly stepfather passed away and I'm trying to help my mother who is struggling financially by selling some of the items he had collected over the years.  I know he had this jug for a very long time, but I know nothing about it.   I know it's a whiskey jug and you can easily see the marking on the front.   _*Can anyone give me further info and approx. value or what I could ask for it? *_ I truly appreciate any help you can give me!  Thank you


You could ask 50 trillion dollars, pay off the US national debt and have a bit left over. It's doubtful you'll get but just in case, better hurry, times ticking... and the debt keeps going up.[]


----------



## westKYdigger (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is another I found on a local classified ads website.  They have had it for sale for over a year at $400, no takers.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Apr 27, 2015)

A fairly common jug. In good condition $200, if missing handle $75


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 27, 2015)

I understand her loss and I do sympathize, but not to return to see if her questions were answered ? I would love to own one of these jugs. I would gladly pay the 200 or 75 depending on the condition. Hope she checks back in.


----------

